# painkillers and breastfeeding



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Hi Folks

I am such a muppet.  I am 100% convinced I have broken my little toe.  I crushed it under a door.  It is incredibly painful, swollen and definately not quite right!!

I have taken some paracetamol whcih have not touched the pain.

I have found some co-drydamol in my cupboard (from an op I had), can  I take these?  Can I take nurofen or ibuprofen?  I am breastfeeding

I really could do with a decent sleep tonight so don't fancy a trip to A&E when all they will do is strap it

Thanks strawbs

I know this is in wrong place but need some replies!!  sorry xx


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

Ouch!!

Have a read of this thread - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=243558.0

Chux xx


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Poor you hun!

I'm pretty sure I was given cocodamol in hospital for afterpains .....

I would ask Mazv on Ask a Pharmacist, I'm sure she can advise.
In fact, I'll move your post there so she sees it   

Claire x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Ouch! Big hugs Strawbs   Did you manage to get to GP/A&E today to get it seen to? Hope so.

You can use ibuprofen/Nurofen when breast-feeding, also lower dose co-codamol or co-dydramol is fine to use too (should really check with GP first though if taking anything containing codeine) Try where you can to feed first before you take any medication, try and time it (if possible) to leave the longest gap between taking medicine and then feeding LO.

Hope you get some relief soon   
Maz x


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Hi..how are you and your gorgeous girlie?

Went to GP and got co-codamol medium does, definately broken in his opinion and can go for a scheduled xray in 2 days if I wnat..no point as all that will be done is to strap it.  he wanted to chek it wasn't crushed bones!!

He said that small dose of the codeine can pass through as each woman metabolises things differently.  So I haven't had chance yet to pick up my meds.  To make matters worse I have both boys on my own all week, it's my childminders annual holiday!!

I have had 2/3 of a bottle of red wine instead of the painkillers!!

Thank you         

strawbs xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Typical that childminder is away this week   ! Sorry to hear toe broken   Wine will definitely help if you haven't managed to get the supply of meds yet    

All good with me and L, counting down until our holiday in a couple of weeks. Hope you and the boys well (apart from the obvious toe issue!)

Maz x


----------

